# You have got to be kidding me ..



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Buffy is making a nest :-/, is there any reason she would be doing this apart from being pregnant, as I hope she isn't I've not even had her a month, and it hasn't happened here, my smokey has never been out with them, only ever seen them through the bars,

and it is a proper nest she is making, same as Magic done, 


please someone say there could be another reason for this


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

they can have phantom pregnancies i think.

hope all turns out ok


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> they can have phantom pregnancies i think.
> 
> hope all turns out ok


I am hoping this is the case, after what Magic went through


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Are you sure angel is a doe?


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Are you sure angel is a doe?


yeah, got double checked at vets,

I am really hoping this is just phantom pregnancy, as I can't feel anything in her belly, but I know you can't always feel,

If it is just a phantom pregnancy, do I need to do anything for her,

do I need to split her and Angel ?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I take it Buffy's not spayed? Unspayed girls often make nests when they are hormonal and desperate to be mated.
But if she isn't spayed & lives with another rabbit - you better be 200% sure her companion is the same sex if not spayed/neutered.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww hun, I hope it is a fantum!


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I take it Buffy's not spayed? Unspayed girls often make nests when they are hormonal and desperate to be mated.
> But if she isn't spayed & lives with another rabbit - you better be 200% sure her companion is the same sex if not spayed/neutered.


no she's not spayed they are both getting spayed next week


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> yeah, got double checked at vets,
> 
> I am really hoping this is just phantom pregnancy, as I can't feel anything in her belly, but I know you can't always feel,
> 
> ...


Wouldnt take a vets word for it lol my mums vet told her for months that her george was a doe and i said nope he deffo a boy yet the vet still argued it was a doe...... until his nuts dropped


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> yeah, got double checked at vets, I am really hoping this is just phantom pregnancy, as I can't feel anything in her belly, but I know you can't always feel,


Vets can sometimes be wrong. And no use palpating her if you don't know what you're feeling for - that takes a lot of experience & practice, and could hurt her if you're not trained.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> Wouldnt take a vets word for it lol my mums vet told her for months that her george was a doe and i said nope he deffo a boy yet the vet still argued it was a doe...... until his nuts dropped


Oh dear :-/,


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Vets can sometimes be wrong. And no use palpating her if you don't know what you're feeling for - that takes a lot of experience & practice, and could hurt her if you're not trained.


yeah, I only felt her belly lightly as I didn't want to hurt her


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I lay my hand lightly across mums side of tummy a couple of days before a doe is due and i can 'sometimes' feel babies moving, but this depends on the size of the litter and doe.

Give her a couple of days, its possibly a phantom but if not, god knows what other rabbits she has mixed with in a pet shop!


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> I lay my hand lightly across mums side of tummy a couple of days before a doe is due and i can 'sometimes' feel babies moving, but this depends on the size of the litter and doe.
> 
> Give her a couple of days, its possibly a phantom but if not, god knows what other rabbits she has mixed with in a pet shop!


should I split her & Angel just now then, oh I do hope it is a phantom , especially after what happened with little Magic


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

My currently unspayed doe has done this a few times.
I found her trying to make a nest behond the washing machine the other day.

Of course i know for a fact that she can not be pregnant.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Now she is pulling fur out


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OK..... worse case scenario you have one of each and someone is going to reproduce!

Best case scenario is you have two girls, and one is just hyper-hormonal and wants babies desperately - lots of female rabbits do this when they are really really desperate.

I think..... maybe split them. Even if they are two girls, if they aren't spayed, I can see some disagreements looming. Two spayed girls living together will be calm and happy.... no hormones getting in the way. Two unspayed girls together might run into problems, if one is having an imaginary litter and wants the other one to begger off!

If both girls and both unspayed, what's to stop the other one picking up the vibes and doing the same? Then you will have Bunny Wars.

Must ask - how old are the bunnies - how long living together? This is important to ask, if you aren;t 100% sure of their gender.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

WeeBarraxO said:


> Now she is pulling fur out


My unspayed doe does this too now and again x
.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Gertrude said:


> My unspayed doe does this too, now and again x
> .


Yes I agree, have known this many times in girls....it's commonplace.... but the OP has two rabbits living together and not 100% on the sexes.

Need to know ages of buns and how long they have lived together - an idea of breed might help too. (Like dogs, some breeds mature earlier/later).


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> OK..... worse case scenario you have one of each and someone is going to reproduce!
> 
> Best case scenario is you have two girls, and one is just hyper-hormonal and wants babies desperately - lots of female rabbits do this when they are really really desperate.
> 
> ...


They are roughly 5ish months, not entirely sure as pet shop lied about age, (tried to say they were babies) they have been together since I got them,

I could split them but have them very close so they can still smell each other etc


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yes I agree, have known this many times in girls....it's commonplace.... but the OP has two rabbits living together and not 100% on the sexes.
> 
> Need to know ages of buns and how long they have lived together - an idea of breed might help too. (Like dogs, some breeds mature earlier/later).


Buffy is a lionhead x and Angel is a dwarf lop x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would deff split them up.

worst case scenario, she drops then gets preg straight after

worst case scenario 2 they both drop within the next few days

best case scenario its just a phantom (theres a brother and sister living at my local rescue who are both done and she makes a nest every other week, there both about 6months)


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> Buffy is a lionhead x and Angel is a dwarf lop x


OK.... so as to my earlier Q..... how long have you had them and how long have they been together?? (really this is important! )

PS: lots of people who think they have "dwarf" lops actually have Mini Lops.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> OK.... so as to my earlier Q..... how long have you had them and how long have they been together?? (really this is important! )


I have had them just under a month will have had them 4 weeks on sat,

they have been together since I got them


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> )
> PS: lots of people who think they have "dwarf" lops actually have Mini Lops.


ohh, what are the differences :blushing: ? then I might be able to tell you which she is


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

mini lops should be about 1.6kg in weight and dwarfs 2.2?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she looks more dwarf to me a longish face and ears, if a pet shop buns she is probably a mix


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Last she was weighed she was just under 2kg


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> I have had them just under a month will have had them 4 weeks on sat,
> they have been together since I got them


*FINALLY* that is what I needed to know.

Split them up NOW!!! rabbit gestation is 31 days. If you have been sold a mis-sexed pair then now is the time you might expect babies.

I wasn't asking these questions for nothing.... but why did it take so long to get the answers?????


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> *FINALLY* that is what I needed to know.
> 
> Split them up NOW!!! rabbit gestation is 31 days. If you have been sold a mis-sexed pair then now is the time you might expect babies.
> 
> I wasn't asking these questions for nothing.... but why did it take so long to get the answers?????


sorry was getting the other hutch ready for splitting them up, and checking here in between, sorry


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My vets told me Mclaren was a boy when I took him in to be neutered! lmao. I was lucky after being told 2 girls and having one of each that I realised in time and had him done. I was also lucky as the vets didnt tell me to keep him away for 6 weeks! He was in with her about 4 days later!

I would imagine its just a phantom, look up how to sex them and try yourself, you've nothing to lose, I find it quite easy once they are out of the tiny baby stage. Can you not ask a rescue to sex them? A local RSPCA branch might be able to help if you took them to see them(ring first!)

*Heidi*


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Buffy is getting quite nippy and aggresive towards Angel, so I am deffo going to split them up , hope it is just a phantom, and they they can be re-bonded after being neutered


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

good idea to split them up, still think about asking someone other than the vets to sex them tho, lol

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

she probably just wants some extra fur, I would split them and maybe cover with a towel too fingers crossed either way


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

oh dear!! i think you may have babies on the way.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> oh dear!! i think you may have babies on the way.


I hope not , not after little Magic


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> I hope not , not after little Magic


Dont panic its not often what happened to magic happens x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

What date did you get them?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I take it Buffy's not spayed? Unspayed girls often make nests when they are hormonal and desperate to be mated.
> But if she isn't spayed & lives with another rabbit - you better be 200% sure her companion is the same sex if not spayed/neutered.


This is what i was going to say, i had a rabbit who made nests everytime she came into season, she was much worse when the 'boys' had had a trot around the garden until everyone was neutered!!  

Tilly also got very stroppy when she was in season and nest making!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have to say after looking at your pictures of your buns Angel looks like a boy as there is no dewlap and girls always have a dewlap under their chin!!
(extra roll of fatty tissue)


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> What date did you get them?


13th of february


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I have to say after looking at your pictures of your buns Angel looks like a boy as there is no dewlap and girls always have a dewlap under their chin!!
> (extra roll of fatty tissue)


Not always x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

so if they was together on that day onwards she would be due 15th onwards


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> I have to say after looking at your pictures of your buns Angel looks like a boy as there is no dewlap and girls always have a dewlap under their chin!!
> (extra roll of fatty tissue)


Take it from a very experienced rabbit fancier/breeder/owner... NOT ALL BREEDS have dewlaps and even then, those that do, only get them in maturity. Not a way to determine gender.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

frags said:


> so if they was together on that day onwards she would be due 15th onwards


Ok, well keeping fingers and toes and legs and arms crossed its just a phantom,

Will keep you all updated on how we get on


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Take it from a very experienced rabbit fancier/breeder/owner... NOT ALL BREEDS have dewlaps and even then, those that do, only get them in maturity. Not a way to determine gender.


My buck Smokey developed a "dew lap" because he got really overweight and when he lost the weight, he was left with a "dew lap"


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

WeeBarraxO said:


> My buck Smokey developed a "dew lap" because he got really overweight and when he lost the weight, he was left with a "dew lap"


Proves my point then, as only females are meant to get dewlaps!


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Proves my point then, as only females are meant to get dewlaps!


yeah, when we noticed it we were like I thought only females got dew laps lol


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

well there is no babies as of yet , 

but I think Buffy in wondering where Angel is , she keeps looking all around the hutch .. but don't want to put Angel back in incase she gets aggresive again


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank goodness for no babies!  hopefully it was just a phantom pregnancy. Angel and Buffy might need to stay separated until they are spayed now if they are fighting then you can rebond them. Sometimes they will get on until they are spayed, other times they will just not. 

I am surprised mine haven't fought yet, they are about the same age, and they are both so grumpy! But I think they are both so grumpy at me they have forgotten about being grumpy to each other


----------

